# Hello!!!



## jack (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello! I'm Jack. Cool forum site! I bet I can get info. here on what to buy when it comes to special effects equipment, specifically smoke machines?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Jack. Welcome to the forum. 

Simply go to the appropriate forum title and ask your questions. We watch for new posts and answer via the threads.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jack.

I'm guessing that you are a representative of innovatronix and their tronix vulcan smoke machines?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hello Jack


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Jack!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Jack!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You can get all manner of Halloween haunting information here!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome, Jack


----------

